# No forest gump.



## Kitty (Aug 10, 2009)

morning guys, 

I know the answer is simply going to be just get on with it! Or I am a lazy little monkey but.. I really hate running and I am bloody crap at it! I train every day for an 1  2 hours in classes so i seriously cant be that unfit???. But I cant get past ten mins running with out dying I have tried music, watching DVD, running faster running slower. Running outside, running inside (Trust me the list goes on!) 

my trainer is telling me to run 5 - 10K hill climb everyday ( i live in HK there are no flat sections!) Do I really have to run 5  10K a day? I am really hoping that someone will tell me there is something else I can do instead?

any thoughts would be welcomed. cheers x


----------



## Bruno@MT (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the point is to do cardio exercise, so in that regard, you could probably subsitute running with e.g. rope skipping if that would suit you better.

Also you might want to try using a heart rate monitor so that you can adjust your pace to maintain a good heart rate.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate running. I tried it years ago, faithfully going out everyday for a couple of months. Basically, I hated it. The pounding, ack. As Bruno said, I believe the key is cardio, not necessarily running. I found another cardio exercise that I enjoyed and did that instead. 

Also, I agree that training everyday 1-2 hours is plenty to keep you fit.

Good luck!


----------



## tenzen (Aug 10, 2009)

running is not for everyone and if you are training like that and still getting no where you might have to look at your life style ie do you smoke. if not maybe its your technique as far as breathing i mean. you might not be breathing right. do you have asthma and a good substitute that i would definately recommend would be plyometrics. i do plyo i dont run as i have a very bad case of plantar fascidis, and achilles tendonitis. it seems like the running would be less stress than constant jumping but it isn't plus plyo gives you great cardio and you get stamina and endurance out of it also. hope this helps.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 10, 2009)

I absolutely _loathe_ running...thank the military. Anyway, there's other cardio excercise you can do to build stamina without beating your joints to death in the process. 

Just google it and you'll come up with lots of options. 


Here's just one link with some options:
http://exercise.about.com/od/cardioworkouts/tp/cardioexercise.htm


----------



## Kitty (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks chaps,  Posted this on another forum and i honestly think this is just somthing i am going to have to crack on with.  esp if i wnat to  head over to thailand  as they are running 5 - 10K daily which is scaring me!


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 11, 2009)

I feel your pain, Kitty, I was in almost the same boat as you. Couldn't run more than 15 minutes, but can easily do 3 hour (intense) training sessions. It's strange. 

That said, I have just quit smoking, and as tenzen pointed out, that makes a huge difference. I'm already improving my mileage and cardio, and the difference is noticeable. Diet, too, plays a factor, as well as your running shoes and running track (bad running shoes make you run inefficiently and make your joints hurt more than they should.)

If you're planning to train in Thailand, then you will most definitely have to run, so you need to get yourself to a good level beforehand to keep up. Thankfully, running is a popular sport and there's a wealth of blogs and sites online that will help you fix your diet, stretching routines, and lifestyle to make yourself a better runner.

IMHO, running is the best cross-training.

Also, I'm gonna make a little plug here: _What I Talk About When I Talk About Running_ by Haruki Murakami is a fantastic little book that seriously motivated my running. Read it (it's short), it's a lovely book. It's not actually self-help or anything, either. It's just a novel about running and stuff.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> *I absolutely loathe running...thank the* *military.* Anyway, there's other cardio excercise you can do to build stamina without beating your joints to death in the process.
> 
> Just google it and you'll come up with lots of options.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have the bad knees too? all our guys have from tabbing in boots and carrying weighted bergens.


----------



## Nibla (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate running too, but I just plug away because I want every advantage I can get while training/fighting.

Heart rate monitor as suggested is a good idea to give you a goal. What I end up doing is saying left, right etc in my head, while just getting to that next lamp post. Just pump the legs, and if that fails, pump the arms. Running with other helps a great deal too. 

Just be careful upping the load tho. If your already skipping a lot you should be OK, but otherwise, listen to your body. If you're sore, stop and see a professional. Otherwise you may be sent down a long recovery road.

Good luck!


----------

